# Conservation Officer Recruit School Video



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-42199-174438--,00.html


----------



## cointoss (Apr 9, 2001)

Thanks for shareing the link. Pretty impressive! I wonder if the State Trooper recruits still have the same similar training?


----------

